# cold water okay



## rocketronnieo (Aug 2, 2006)

when you do a water change and you put the new water in does it have to be the same temp or can it just go in cold cos i dont want to shock my baby Ps..

many thanks ronnie


----------



## rocketronnieo (Aug 2, 2006)

any1 know anything cos i dont wanna kill them of or anything ...


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

It is best to try and get the water as close to the temp of your tank as possible. I usally make it a bit cooler due to the hot weather at the moment.

If the temp of the water added is really cold it could be a shock to your p's and kill them.

Bobz


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I agree with bobz, try to get the water close to the same temp. I know when I am doing a water change I will play with the hot/cold until it is about right. If the water is too cold then you could shock them.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

I disagree. To replicate the rainy season and promote growth, I would add water that is slightly cooler (5-7) after doing a water change. In fact, they will notice nominally if you are doing a 25% water change or less. I always put in cooler water, especially at this time of year when my room is the hottest of all in the house.


----------



## rocketronnieo (Aug 2, 2006)

i put cold water straight in hope it dosent kill them they seem fine.
how long would it take to kill a baby Piranah and how can you tell if it is in shock.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

rocketronnie said:


> i put cold water straight in hope it dosent kill them they seem fine.
> how long would it take to kill a baby Piranah and how can you tell if it is in shock.


Some sure signs that your p isnt doing so well
1.Laying on bottom motionless
2. Laying on bottom swaying from side to side, losing its equilibrium sometimes, and gasping.
3. hovering at the top, in a non-coherent manner.

If they are just sitting at the bottom, they could be just stressed as well. A baby piranha as in 1" or below is much more suseptipal to tap water than an older, larger specimin @3-4"++. I've seen baby piranha die from shock in a matter of a few hours.


----------



## rocketronnieo (Aug 2, 2006)

They are swimming around chasing the neons and each other they arnt doin any of that stuff.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

rocketronnie said:


> They are swimming around chasing the neons and each other they arnt doin any of that stuff.


Your fine man...P's are pretty hardy actually.


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

I've been keeping P's for over 15years and I've always just added cooler water and never had any problems. I try to get as close as possible, but if not no sweat. I hook my Python to my water hose and use it year for my water changes.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Subit water changes are stressful and sometimes even fatal to your fish... i'd recommend you use same temp water when filling the tank...







!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Louie D said:


> Subit water changes are stressful and sometimes even fatal to your fish... i'd recommend you use same temp water when filling the tank...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

During the winter, I warm up the water in the stove before putting it in. Using a heater takes too long.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I would say the water added should not change your over all temp of the tank more then 5 deg F. So the water going in can be slightly hotter or colder. but depending on the AMOUNT of water you add you want to be carefull not to make the change in temp too drastic by your water change. 
If your only doing a 5% wter change it's not going to change your tank temp too much. But if your doing a 50% it will level out probably half way between the water comming out of the spout and what the tank water is.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> During the winter, I warm up the water in the stove before putting it in. Using a heater takes too long.


Seriously?

Doesn't that take forever? According to your signature you have some pretty big tanks!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

when i change the water i get it to as close as i can to the water in the tank :nod:

Trigga


----------

